# Chalice or Feedback scroll for tournament list



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello all!

I'm in a bit of a bind. I have a unique tourney army, and have room for ONE of the following. 

Chalice of dark rain
of
Feedback scroll.

While everyone knows of the 'feedback scroll' the Chalice makes enemy ballistic skill lower and their warmachines make a check to function. One use.

so that being said, I'm using 2 lvl 1's and one lvl 4 shaman for lots of miasma and 2 blocks of gors, 1 block of bestigors and some support roaming around.

While vulnerable to mass gun lines, the chalice could help...for one turn. Now not every army will have gunlines, and even then may make their checks vs. the chalice.

would a feed back be better choice? 

I could HOPEFULLY gain magic dominance over their casters while waiting for a powerful spell to come my way. (dwellers etc) and then use it.


your call
CHOICE 1= CHALICE OF DARK RAIN
Choice 2= FEEDBACK SCROLL


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

hey mate,
l would take what ever you think will have the most use in each army.

for example 

vs Dwarfs feedback scroll is useless on the other hand if you vs something like Chaos the Chalice of dark rain becomes useless.

so in the end if you think you are going to be vsing only empire and dwarfs take Chalice of dark rain on the other hand if you think there's going to be a lot of chaos and lets say Vampire counts take feed back


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

yeah....
out of 23 armies entered, only 2 dwarves, 1 empire.
feedback it is.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

blackspine said:


> yeah....
> out of 23 armies entered, only 2 dwarves, 1 empire.
> feedback it is.


really? :shok:
well then yea take feed back and hope you don't get any of thoese 3 in the 1st round.


----------

